# О грифах правой клавиатуры баянов



## diletant (23 Апр 2020)

Какое отличие типа грифа правой клавиатуры
у баянов Юпитер-Люкс (Баринова) и Роланд 8-ХВ ?


----------



## ugly (23 Апр 2020)

Как минимум положение самого грифа на корпусе. У Роланда гриф ближе к телу исполнителя.


----------



## diletant (23 Апр 2020)

ugly! Спасибо,т.е. у кнопочного Роланда наклон грифа как у всех
клавишных аккордеонов. За 30 лет у меня привычка к грифу кнопочного Юпитера.
Прошу подскажите,пожалуйста,какой мне выбрать на замену импортный,кнопочный,
полный.г/в баян с наклоном грифа как у Юпитера и звуком с ним похожим,но с меньшим 
весом.Величина кнопок и расстояние между ними тоже как у Юпитера.


----------



## kep (24 Апр 2020)

Такое впечатление, что нужно по верхним линейкам идти:
Bugari Bayan
Pigini Bayan-58p


----------



## acco (26 Апр 2020)

diletant, ерунду пишите. 
Если играть умеете то нет разницы какой наклон и какой инструмент. 
Неделю поиграете и привыкните. 
Другое дело, если вы дилетант.


----------



## Alexei (27 Апр 2020)

Vadims Karnickis написал(а):


> Неделю поиграете и привыкните.


Т. е. неделю привыкать на новом, а потом неделю опять привыкать к старому инструменту. И так по кругу?
Неудобно не только любителю, на даже такому профессионалу как Владимир Бутусов -- баянист, окончивший Гнесинку. Наверняка многие участники форума не раз смотрели его обзоры инструментов 








Владимир Бутусов


Официальный канал музыканта Владимира Бутусова. На канале вы увидите все что связано с баяном, аккордеоном, гармонью: -уроки, обучение, -обзоры инструментов,...




www.youtube.com





Те кто смотрели эти видео наверно обратили внимание, что Владимир Бутусов часто играет не совсем "чисто". Он этого не стесняется и объясняет свою некачественную игру не только тем, что он уже не занимается как во времена учёбы, но и тем, что инструменты разные. Часто отличается размер кнопок и расстояние между ними. Но у самого Бутусова нет времени, чтобы достаточно привыкнуть к новому инструменту, несмотря на многотысячные просмотры его обзоров.

Можно было бы ожидать, что после опыта игры на тысячах разных баянах размер кнопок и расстояние между ними уже не так важны. Но похоже, что не всё так просто даже для Владимира Бутусова. А что говорить про дилетантов?

Было бы всё-таки интересно узнать есть ли какие-то стандарты хотя бы на размер и расстояние между кнопками у кнопочных аккордеонах.


----------



## kep (27 Апр 2020)

Alexei написал(а):


> А что говорить про дилетантов?


Alexei, давайте, все таки, определим, что именно Вы хотите. Имея Юпитер, довольно трудно претендовать на что-то "более лучшее", не правда ли?


----------



## acco (27 Апр 2020)

Бутусов уже не играет, вот и ответ.
Я когда на кнопки перешёл и играл на Юпитере Баринова (кстати, то что в теме вопрос про Люкс, то Баринов не делает, это Гусарова).
Так играл и то что учил на кнопках и на клавишах эстраду.
Если заниматься то нет разницы на чем играть.
Если любитель, то и тапочки будут жать.

Если по теме. Везите свой баян к Новикову, как он говорит "на полный фарш".





МирБаяна - мастерская Евгения Новикова


Ремонт баяна, ремонт аккордеона. Ремонт Юпитера.




mirbajana.com


----------



## vev (27 Апр 2020)

acco, 

не надо грязи про тапочки 
Ну перехожу я за день по несколько раз с инструмента на инструмент. И по размеру и по мензуре они разные и что? 
Ту же историю мне рассказывали про правый и левый руль, а я ездил на своем праворульном Крауне и на леворульном Транспортере, меняя в день по несколько раз. Все это только вопрос привычки


----------



## Alexei (27 Апр 2020)

kep написал(а):


> Имея Юпитер, довольно трудно претендовать на что-то "более лучшее", не правда ли?


Не лучшее а что-то другое. Для примера обзор того же Бутусова:





И как отмечает Бутусов, расстояние между кнопками у этого "Чудо баян Скандалли" отличается от "Юпитера".
Для любителя было бы проще если бы расстояние между кнопками было бы одинаковым у его домашних инструментов. Вот только существует ли такой "Скандалли"?


----------



## acco (27 Апр 2020)

Alexei написал(а):


> Вот только существует ли такой "Скандалли"?


Нет. Везите Новикову баян свой и получится лучше чем скандалли.


----------



## kep (27 Апр 2020)

Alexei написал(а):


> Не лучшее а что-то другое.


Что именно? Что Вы хотите от другого инструмента?


----------



## vev (27 Апр 2020)

В обзоре не баян, а кнопочный аккордеон. Соответственно и гриф под аккордеоным углом. 

А вот г/в Скандаль с более баянным грифом

Но Бариновский Юпитер все равно намного лучше простых Скандалей ИМХО


----------



## Alexei (27 Апр 2020)

kep написал(а):


> Что именно? Что Вы хотите от другого инструмента?


Из обзора Бутусова это ясно -- другого тембра. И он как раз указывает от отличия в звуке и клавиатуре от "Юпитера". 
И отличия не только в расстоянии между кнопками. И об удобстве итальянской клавиатуры вообще: "... могу виртуозно играть на итальянской и тупить на супер-пупер Юпитере"


----------



## vev (27 Апр 2020)

Alexei, 
Вы меньше слушайте Бутусовские "обзоры".... 
В-первых, тот самый-самый, расписанный Бутусовым Скандаль, далеко не так хорош. Мне есть, с чем сравнивать. 
Во-вторых, неплохо понять: аккордеон или баян надобен. Тембр так или иначе будет разный.
В-третьих, клавиатура Юпитера, переделанная Новиковым, даст форы Скандалю да и остальным итальянцам

Просто надо изначально договориться о терминах...


----------



## Alexei (28 Апр 2020)

vev 
Я бы рад посмотреть обзоры получше бутусовских, но их совсем мало.
А то, что тот "Скандаль" не самый лучший, Бутусов не скрывает и называет модели получше.
Этот конкретный обзор достаточно удачный и для меня был полезным. Не зря 421982 просмотра с 26 июля 2014 года.
￼
Насчёт терминов, понятий и понимания аккордеоностроения -- с этим действительно проблема. Кроме размера и глубины нажатия кнопок (клавиш) есть много деталей. Если бы всегда можно было бы попробовать инструмент перед покупкой было бы проще, можно было бы обойтись без некоторых технических деталей.


----------



## vvz (28 Апр 2020)

Alexei написал(а):


> Т. е. неделю привыкать на новом, а потом неделю опять привыкать к старому инструменту. И так по кругу?
> Неудобно не только любителю, на даже такому профессионалу как Владимир Бутусов -- баянист, окончивший Гнесинку. Наверняка многие участники форума не раз смотрели его обзоры инструментов
> 
> 
> ...



Не совсем так: 
Если более-менее регулярно играть на обоих (разных) инструментах, то проблемы перехода практически исчезают, привыкаешь к обоим... 
Пример с Бутусовым не корректен, т.к. он не успевает вообще хоть как-то привыкнуть к потоку демонстрируемых баянов... 
Более того, есть мнение, что и НАДО играть по-возможности на разных баянах...


----------



## vev (28 Апр 2020)

Alexei, 

Алексей, если посмотреть, сколько просмотров у роликов о вреде 5G сетей и их связи с короновирусом, то Бутусовские будут нервно курить в уголке  
Я не особый сторонник любых обзоров. Профи в них не нуждаются, а любитель такие инструменты покупает крайне редко. Услышать практически ничего невозможно. Почувствовать - тем более. Любой инструмент надо щупать самому.


----------



## Alexei (30 Апр 2020)

vev 
Я имел ввиду именно обзоры аккордеонов (баянов), а не самые популярные видео вообще (ведь не про это тема). Поэтому знаете обзоры лучше чем у Бутусова для этой темы -- поделитесь. Для этого наверно стоит создать даже отдельную тему. Например: "Лучшие обзоры инструментов".

Хорошие обзоры крайне важны. Их мало. Именно хороший обзор должен выделить нужные инструменты для личного тестирования. "щупать самому" -- это уже финальная стадия выбора инструмента. Сначала надо определиться что "щупать".

Но всё осложняется тем когда нет возможности "щупать".


----------



## vev (30 Апр 2020)

Alexei, 

И я, как ни странно, про обзоры инструментов. И именно про их полную бесполезность я и говорил. 
Если нет возможности "щупать", то и обзоры никак помочь не могут. Всегда можно в обзоре показать сильные стороны и завуалировать минусы. 

Допустим, обозревающий хвалит "инструменты" Тульской фабрики. И что, они от этого станут музыкальными инструментами? 
Хорошо, выбрали Вы Скандалли Супер-пупер и нацелились на его покупку. Дальше то что? Тот инструмент, который будет предложен Вам, будет только название иметь то же, что и в обзоре. Нет двух одинаковых. 

Вопрос "что щупать" легко реалиями рынка снимается... Итальянцы из первой тройки: Scandalli-Pigini-Bugari - разумные, раскрученные, с задранными ценниками. Дальше итальянцы менее именитые: Victoria-Vignoni-Borzini- BB -Brandoni... Здесь есть инструменты, много более интересные, чем первая тройка. Ничего другого, как правило, найти на наших просторах просто невозможно, ровно как и пощупать. Для чего обозревать известное и без обзоров?

Есть правда американский рынок с огромным разнообразием производителей/моделей. К нам они не попадают и обозревают их, на мой взгляд, более профессионально, но на том же западе.


----------



## kep (1 Май 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Есть правда американский рынок с огромным разнообразием производителей/моделей. К нам они не попадают и обозревают их, на мой взгляд, более профессионально, но на том же западе.


Ну вот один из таких обозревательных сайтов: показывают, что у них в продаже:








Liberty Bellows


Thank you for visiting Liberty Bellows! We specialize in piano, chromatic, and diatonic accordions as well as concertinas, bandoneons, and other free reed in...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Maestro V.D. (1 Май 2020)

У меня, например вот такая ситуация И ничего. Дело не только в наклонах, а в ширине самого инструмента. Не сразу удобно играть, перейдя от одного к другому, но пару минуток, и привыкаешь назад.


----------



## diletant (3 Май 2020)

А тема-то актуальна! Обзоры и комментарии инструментов многим нужны.
Спасибо коллегам,кто этим делится без навешивания"ярлыков"и без общего
пиара-типа"аналог"Юпитера.
Мне хотелось бы узнать тестирование Pigini Caracter. Его хар-ки на 12-й строке от верха
в Convertor series(см.коммент.4 KEP).Комментарий о нем не нашел и послушать
негде.Продают ли с Московской раскладкой(В),сходство и различия с Юпитером,
подходит ли для исполнения народных обработок и годен ли студентам? И т.д.


----------



## ugly (3 Май 2020)

Подобные инструменты делают на заказ...


----------



## vev (3 Май 2020)

diletant,

Три голоса для студентов? Как-то очень странно....
Безусловно, все это под заказ, следовательно раскладка любая


----------



## kep (4 Май 2020)

diletant написал(а):


> Комментарий о нем не нашел и послушать
> негде


Ну посмотрите комментарий от соотечественника


----------



## hovrin120 (6 Май 2020)

Maestro V.D. написал(а):


> У меня, например вот такая ситуация И ничего. Дело не только в наклонах, а в ширине самого инструмента.


Большой баян "Россия" вроде бы.


----------

